# Changes in the Forum Team



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2022)

Unfortunately 

 Micdrow
has indicated that he would like to retire from the function of Moderator here on the forum for personal reasons. Paul has been a solid member of the team for as long as I can remember. Thanks Paul, for all you did for the forum and it's good to know you will still be around here as a member.

In the meantime, 

 Capt. Vick
agreed to take over from Paul and will be performing as moderator from now on. Welcome to the team, Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome to the team, Jim. 

Paul, thank you for your work here and all the support we got from you. Stay warm.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome to the team my friend!

Paul, thanks for all your dedication. Enjoy your retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2022)

Paul - thanks for all your hard work! IMO our technical library is one of the best on the web and you've done a lot to make that happen!

Jim - Welcome! I'm on quite a bit these days, feel free to hit me up if you have any questions. Our mod/ admin team IMO are a "Band of Brothers."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks guys, all of you have been great to work with. I will still be on the forum as a member but just not as active as I once was due to personal issues. Congratulations to you Jim. Any body needs something feel free to contact me. Just may take me longer to find what some one needs. 

All the best

Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, all of you have been great to work with. I will still be on the forum as a member but just not as active as I once was due to personal issues. Congratulations to you Jim. Any body needs something feel free to contact me. Just may take me longer to find what some one needs.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul. Thank you very much for all the work you have done here. Me, i came here long time ago for your postings in the manual sections. 
So i hope you will have blue horizons soon and all the best. And, that is important, be back if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks, Paul, for all you've done for us over the years. Bravo Zulu!
Jim, congratulations on shifting your berth to "officers country"...ah...Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 20, 2022)

Good luck to Paul 
Jim - a lot of success as a mod here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks Micdrow for your efforts. Capt. Vick, let me be among the first to kiss-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks guys, I will try not to embarrass myself or bring shame to the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2022)

Don’t worry Jim, the hours are insane and the payment is ridiculous. You’ll love it

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks guys, I will try not to embarrass myself or bring shame to the forum.


No worse than any of us have!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 20, 2022)

Will he be Maj. Vick now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2022)

Welcome Jim!

All the best Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2022)

yeah , will a salute do or do you want the full bow and curtsy ?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> Will he be Maj. Vick now?


Ahem...next rank above Captain is Rear Admiral. (or in some circumstances, Commodore)


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks Paul and welcome to the new fox in the hen house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2022)

Paul, you've always been a class act so thank you.

Congratulations Jim!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't think Commode door shows enough respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks guys, I will try not to embarrass myself or bring shame to the forum.



Too late for that!

Congrats on the promotion, I'm sure you'll do fine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2022)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Congratulations Jim. 
And thanks for all your work on this site Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2022)

Enjoy your time in the Mods retirement villa Paul. Do we have to bow in the direction of Long Island every time we log in now? Congrats Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2022)

Thanks for all you have Done Paul, glad you will be able to stay around as you can...

Jim congrats on your new appointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 22, 2022)

Hey Paul, happy retirement.

Hey Jim, Happy appointment.

Best wishes for both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks for all your help with photos and other info Paul.
Congtats Jim - it's your round !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks guys, I will try not to embarrass myself or bring shame to the forum.



Jim, you're gonna do great. Goodonya' mate! Paul, excellent work and see ya round the threads.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Thanks for all your help with photos and other info Paul.
> Congtats Jim - it's your round !




I'll take a Shiner Bock.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2022)

Members ask if my rank will change, I tell them all the same thing: "How dare you address me directly!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Members ask if my rank will change, I tell them all the same: "How dare you address me directly!"


Tell them to eat cake.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2022)

I promise to be an iron fist in a velvet glove

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tell them to eat cake.


Also tell them not to touch that Apple Pie... It's there AFAIK.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I promise to be an iron fist in a velvet glove


I always thought that the other way around is the better combination...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 23, 2022)

Re-iterating what's been previously said....top marks you Dude's well, done indeedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 23, 2022)

Do we still need to send in the nude pics of ourselves?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

hawkeye2an said:


> Do we still need to send in the nude pics of ourselves?



Only if your dog is watching...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Only if your dog is watching...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 23, 2022)

hawkeye2an said:


> Do we still need to send in the nude pics of ourselves?



Or -- _can_ I still send 'em?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>



Every dog owner knows that look their dog gives them when it sees them naked for the first time...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

So i tried it. My dog...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Members ask if my rank will change, I tell them all the same thing: "How dare you address me directly!"



They are definitely wrong to ask that

You are no more or less rank than you were before

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 28, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Only if your dog is watching...



But not your cat. A friend was sitting on the edge of his bed one morning wearing nothing but a big yawn until his cat decided that sausage must be for breakfast.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 25, 2022)

I used to go out with this girl whose dog slept in her bedroom and on a few occasions in the middle of sex this mutt would be sitting there staring... In the throes of it she used to just tell me to ignore the dog and keep going!


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

Should've given the dog the remote so he could've watched something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Should've given the dog the remote so he could've watched something else.



Who said he couldn't have; the remote was sitting on the arm rest of the couch...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I used to go out with this girl whose dog slept in her bedroom and on a few occasions in the middle of sex this mutt would be sitting there staring... In the throes of it she used to just tell me to ignore the dog and keep going!


And it would wag its tail when you did it doggy style?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Apr 10, 2022)

thank you paul
(its been many moons but im finally back)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

